# wtf? files get confused over SMB

## gsfgf

The scenerio:

I have some large files on my OSX desktop that i want accessable via my gentoo server.  I mount an SMB share on the osx box on the gentoo server, but some files (afaik, only the ones i want to share) are confuesd.  Each file shows up, but is actually a different file.  One points to a completely different file even after the one it points to is deleted.  I can download it and everything and it is the different file.  The second one points to some 16 exabyte file that i for obvious reasons can't dl to inspect.  What's wrong?

Sorry my explanation is weird, but the situation is pretty weird too.

Thanks

----------

## moocha

Hm. Does the issue still show up when you try the SMB share from a different (OS X or Windows) client? In other words - are you sure it's the Linux SMB client at fault and not the OS X SMB server?

----------

## gsfgf

I'm not sure.  I'm doing this rtemotely, though and the only machines that have ssh are the osx and linux box.  That being said, i've used smb with the mac and a winbox for a good while without any problems.

----------

